# FS: 2 Holdback Axolotl's **PHOTO'S ADDED**



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Clearing up tank space and letting go of 2 holdbacks I was going to use for future breeding purposes. These are 2 of the biggest ones from the 2nd spawn. Approximately 5 inches, lighter wildtype colours. $40/ea.

Juvie 1









Juvie 2









Size comparison to one of average growth rate


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

why'd you decide to get rid of them?


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I held back a few because of their colours/markings and fast growth rate. I have to do a bit of tank decluttering and probably don't need more than 2 holdbacks, hence the reason these 2 are available


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump, photo's up


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Am interested, PM sent


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Both still available


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Saturday bump


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Someone please take these before I talk myself into it :bigsmile:
Good luck with the sale.
Shelley


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump it ttt...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump bump!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Bump for Meemo's sibs


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

On hold/pending pickup


----------

